# Limelight



## tahnak

A Master Work by Chaplin.. his greatest.. He has composed the music himself.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Wow didnt know he was at all musical, superb


----------



## linceed87

chaplin is a superb genius i love this score, its actually based on tchaikovsky`s first piano concerto


----------

